# 10 dpo and symptoms seem to have disappeared!



## heykitty

Hi everyone,

Only just registered on this site today. I'm sending myself crazy! :wacko: Have been TTC for 4 months and this is the first month that I've had any symptoms during the dreaded 2WW. I started having very vivid dreams, hot flushes and frequent urination from 4dpo. These continued until 8 dpo. Had period cramps 6dpo - 8 dpo and painful (shooting pain) in breasts 8-9dp0. However, apart from feeling a very emotional yesterday (I found myself in tears twice which is ridiculous and incredibly unusual for me), the symtoms seemed to have stopped. Now I'm not sure if I imagined the symptoms. I have tried to be patient and wait for 15dpo when AF is due but it's so hard! I tested this morning (10dpo) using an early response test and it's very clearly BFN. So confused. Anyone else in limbo?

Would be really good to hear from you. Thanks


----------



## KLa826

Heykitty- I'm in a similar boat. I am about 11dpo- have had super tender boobs since 4dpo along with on and off cramping. A few other things along the way, too (shooting pains from abdomen, tingling bbs etc). The cramping seems to have subsided, and the bbs aren't so achy- now my nipples are super tender and I've noticed creamy,white CM- which is unusual at this point in my cycle. I took hpts on 7dpo and 10dpo and both BFNs.

This is my second month off the pill, so I'm really struggling because I don't really know my body's normal PMS symptoms! I keep telling myself that it's just PMS from hell and AF will be here soon but I can't help te little voice in my head telling me it's something else. AF should be here around Wednesday. If she isn't, I'm going to test again thurs or fri. What are you thinking? It's so hard waiting!!! We can keep eachother sane the next few days!


----------



## heykitty

Hi kla! 

Thanks for replying! Will def keep in touch over the next few days.

It's so hard waiting isn't it?! Think I was so naive when we started trying as I'd never not used contraception so just assumed that we'd get pregnant really quickly. It does take a while getting to know how your body works- I've learnt so much in the past 4 months  

Keep telling myself my body is gearing up for AF too but you're right, it's hard not to listen to that little voice in your head that says maybe......You find yourself questioning lots of things too don't you? 

Think I'm going to test again on tues which will be 12dpo then if get bfn (ugh!) then will test morning of AF which should be thurs. Def let me know how you get on over next few days 

Lots of luck. Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

This happened to me the last time I got my BFP. I was had every symptom and then one morning I woke up with nothing, so I thought I was out for sure, then the next day I just had this weird pull to test again. With three consecutive days with BFN I wasn't sure why I needed to test again. I did anyways mid day and got my BFP!! Even though the PG didn't last for me it can still be a very happy ending for you!! GL :dust:


----------



## heykitty

Sorry to hear about your loss allforthegirl. Thanks for lovely message- it's good to know that there may still be a chance. Keep wondering if the symptoms have disappeared because implantation has happened or if it was all was just coincidental and not pregnant at all?! Was gutted when I got the bfn this morning but knew it was still very early to be testing. Ah well- i'll know by thurs/ fri when AF due if not before. Going to try testing again in next few days ( or maybe a little sooner ....  lots of luck for your TTC Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Thanks love, I know that everything happens for a reason. 

With that cycle 9, 10, and 11DPO were all negative! I didn't get a 'faint' bfp until 12DPO. So just give yourself a couple days and try again!!

Please tell us what happens, I am excited to hear about it!!


----------



## KLa826

heykitty said:


> Hi kla!
> 
> Thanks for replying! Will def keep in touch over the next few days.
> 
> It's so hard waiting isn't it?! Think I was so naive when we started trying as I'd never not used contraception so just assumed that we'd get pregnant really quickly. It does take a while getting to know how your body works- I've learnt so much in the past 4 months
> 
> Keep telling myself my body is gearing up for AF too but you're right, it's hard not to listen to that little voice in your head that says maybe......You find yourself questioning lots of things too don't you?
> 
> Think I'm going to test again on tues which will be 12dpo then if get bfn (ugh!) then will test morning of AF which should be thurs. Def let me know how you get on over next few days
> 
> Lots of luck. Xx


Waiting SUCKS! (pardon my language!!) I was always one who said "When it happens, it happens..." but now that it actually _could_ happen I am so ready and excited! Like you said, if nothing else I will know my body much better next month if this isnt the month.

I keep questioning everything- and, as I mentioned, I noticed today that my boobs are no where near as sore as they've been the past week and the constant cramping has gone away in place of occasional jabs here and there. Everyone tells me that "you'll just know" and I want to say that I feel that, but I'm afraid to have my hopes up. 

If my cycle is even remotely what it was when I was on the pill (which it may not be...who knows!) then AF should be here in full force by Wednesday. I'm aiming to not test again Thursday...We shall see if I last! I was trying to explain the suspense/torture/waiting game to my DH this morning...He tried to understand but just said "We don't have luck like that, it won't be that easy...It's probably just PMS." -Gee, thanks honey! Hahah!! Nothing like a little optimism to keep the spirits up! I know he was trying to help but there's this little part of me that just won't accept that _this_ is what normal PMS is like. If my boobs are going to get this sore for over a week before AF every month- I'm going to have some issues! :wacko:

Allforthegirl- Thanks for your input- as you've helped me out, too! It's always comforting to hear how long it's taken other women to get their BFP's. Day 7 and 10 were blatant negatives for me...though I know I was silly to think differently, as it was so early. 

Hoping we have a lucky thread going here!! FX'd and lots of baby dust for us both!!!


----------



## heykitty

Hello! 

Sorry for delay. Was exhausted yesterday and decided to call it a night a 9.30 pm. Haven't been to bed that early for years! How are you doing today? Nothing much to report here at all. Still tired, been having headaches and my boobs feel like they've been in a boxing match but apart from that, nothing unusual. Not long to wait now! Here's hoping we have a lucky thread too. Fx

Your conversation with your DH made me laugh! So true! They are really supportive but it's hard to explain what it's like when your own body decides to do random things and you don't know what's going on. Was trying to stay awake last night but then DH said "ooooo you look rough. You should get some sleep". Charming! They have a way with words 

i'm testing in the morning. Will be 12dpo tomorrow. DH did some research today and found out interesting figures. Think he was trying to make me feel better after the bfn yesterday. Apparently only 25% of women get bfp the day before AF and only 40% of women get Bfp the day of their missed AF! Maybe something to keep in mind....

Keep trying to be calm too. Was totally the same as you before TTC and was thinking " it'll happen when it's right". First 3 weeks of the month I'm really chilled too. It's the last week. So close but so far! Aghhhhh! 

Lot's of baby dust! Speak soon xxx


----------



## KLa826

Oh no worries about the delay! I understand and was passed out cold on the couch around the same time- had visited with a friend who just had a baby in February (NOT good for me this time of the month...talk about making me want one of my own like Crazy!) and had the inlaws over for dinner...My monster, I mean, _mother_ in law always makes it a point to mention that we aren't ready for kids yet...We are 28 years old, been married for 2 1/2 years, own a home, both have stable jobs...Really??? Another situation that makes me want a baby so much more desperately! 

Oh men, they are so adorably clueless! Mine keeps telling me it's PMS- but then shot me the dirtiest look when I considered a glass of wine with dinner...Showed me his true colors right then- haha!

Some weird things today... no more AF-like cramps, just sharp, shooting pains now and again. Thankfully my boobs don't hurt quite so much- but certainly not 100% normal. My back has been super achy and I have had a feeling like acid reflux or heartburn most of the day...Also had a bout of dizziness and have been sneezing. I sneezed 3x in a row 2 separate times yesterday and had sneezed a lot today, too. Have read that's a symptom but since I teach 7-8 year olds, there's a very good likelihood it's just an effect of their little germs. I think I am around 12-13dpo, but aiming to wait until Thursday...AF should be here 4/23 or 4/24 if she stays remotely true to my "on the pill" cycle. We shall see! 
The stats your hubby came up with are a bit discouraging, make sure you let me know how it turns out for you...FX'd!!!! 

I'm Kim, by the way! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

LOL @ the MIL thing!! Mine is the opposite. She thinks we should have another one, and in her mind it better be a girl. Sure I would love to have a girl, but not because she wants one. So we are not going to tell her at all that we are TTC, cause I know she won't shut up about it! What pisses me off the most about her is that every time anyone gets PG she gives me the eye, and if they find out it is a girl, oh boy!! Even after our youngest was born (her only grandson) all she did was talk about the neighbours having this little girl, what she looked like, how she was sleeping and yada yada yada..... I wanted to yell at her and say you have an EFFING grandson talk about him for goodness sakes!!

Sorry for my rant!!


----------



## KLa826

Lol! We haven't told my MIL we are TTC either- not worth listening to it even more than we already do! What's the best is when my parents are there- they are so desperate for a grandchild and can't wait. I think it's just a MIL thing to never be happy with your daughter in law in any way shape or form. I'm sorry its taken out on your little guy, though! That's so unfair of her. Like I said, my parents would be THRILLED for a grandchild- girl, boy... Whatever. 

Rant whenever you'd like. I can certainly empathize... MILs are NUTS


----------



## heykitty

Hi ladies!

Quick update. Had v frustrating day. Tested this morning at 12dpo and got bfn! About 30 mins later went to toilet to discover what looked like the arrival of AF. OMG! 2 days early?! I'm never early. My cycle is always 28 days. Now seems to have disappeared and no sign. Think I need to resign myself to fact that it's not happened this month. 

Def keep me updated with your news. Lots of luck xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

heykitty said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Quick update. Had v frustrating day. Tested this morning at 12dpo and got bfn! About 30 mins later went to toilet to discover what looked like the arrival of AF. OMG! 2 days early?! I'm never early. My cycle is always 28 days. Now seems to have disappeared and no sign. Think I need to resign myself to fact that it's not happened this month.
> 
> Def keep me updated with your news. Lots of luck xxx

If your AF doesnt' return take that as a very good sign!! My Dr would say that is a very good chance that you are PG!! GL


----------



## KLa826

Could be implantation bleeding, kitty!! If af doesn't come back I would test again in a day or two


----------



## heykitty

Any news Kim? Sending positive thoughts your way. 

Very confused here. Not regular AF at all. V dark brown and a bit of pink spotting. Tested again earlier and Bfn. Guess just have to see what happens in the next few days xx


----------



## allforthegirl

heykitty said:


> Any news Kim? Sending positive thoughts your way.
> 
> Very confused here. Not regular AF at all. V dark brown and a bit of pink spotting. Tested again earlier and Bfn. Guess just have to see what happens in the next few days xx

That is very frustrating when our bodies play games on us. GL:flower:


----------



## KLa826

I appreciate your positive thoughts- but I am similarly confused, Kitty! No AF (yet) today- but just tested after a 3 hr hold and BFN. When I was on the pill she would be here in first thing in the AM. Last month (month 1 off BCP) I spotted Mon & Tues and she was full blown Wednesday... I am in the same boat- just waiting, waiting some more to see what happens. I'm going to guess that AF is on her way- just still settling now that I'm off the BCP. We shall see what happens over the next few days! FXd still crossed for us both!!!


----------



## deedeedee

Aggghhhh due in the morn!!!!


----------



## KLa826

Hope she stays away, Dee!!! From both of us


----------



## deedeedee

KLa826 said:


> Hope she stays away, Dee!!! From both of us

Thanks Hun..... She has so far!!!.... How bout you???


----------



## KLa826

deedeedee said:


> KLa826 said:
> 
> 
> Hope she stays away, Dee!!! From both of us
> 
> Thanks Hun..... She has so far!!!.... How bout you???Click to expand...

Still nothing- and no more cramps either! So confusing!


----------



## deedeedee

KLa826 said:


> deedeedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLa826 said:
> 
> 
> Hope she stays away, Dee!!! From both of us
> 
> Thanks Hun..... She has so far!!!.... How bout you???Click to expand...
> 
> Still nothing- and no more cramps either! So confusing!Click to expand...

SNAP!!!!.... No more cramps here either!! Eeeek!!!


----------



## KLa826

Symptom twins  FXd we can be BFP twins soon too! I still have nothing!!


----------



## KLa826

How ya doing, Dee? Has the witch flown in? She still hasnt made her appearance here, yet!


----------



## heykitty

Hi ladies,

Well, I'm def out of the baby race this month. There's always next month though  Sounds very promising for you both. Will keep my fingers crossed for you. Please keep me posted on how you're doing. 

Xx


----------



## KLa826

heykitty said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well, I'm def out of the baby race this month. There's always next month though  Sounds very promising for you both. Will keep my fingers crossed for you. Please keep me posted on how you're doing.
> 
> Xx

Im sorry to hear that, Kitty!! Thank you for your well wishes, though! Im still waiting for AF who has still not arrived. My hopes aren't too high, though... Figuring post BCP shes just playing games with me!


----------



## KLa826

Thinking I'm out. Crampy all day and just had some brownish-pink CM when I used the bathroom. Seems to late to be IB. Oh well, here we come, May!!!


----------

